

Twitter Will Get Its Own Data Center  - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/04/16/twiter-will-get-its-own-data-center/

======
davidu
My understanding is that this is, in a word, wrong.

Equinix, Switch and Data, TelX, perhaps. Leaving managed services, perhaps.
Building their own, no.

~~~
strlen
Right, this is a mis-nomer. They're going from a managed service to leasing a
datacenter or leasing space (several rooms) within a datacenter. Facebook went
from leased space, to leased datacenters to building their own.

------
spitfire
Only a thousand tweets(writes) a second. I found that interesting. So their
entire infrastructure exists for propagation and search.

